# Big Problem with Zombie Escape..NEED HELP!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi gang, I have started to create my zombie escape with a shiatsu massager. The problem I am running into is that my "body" is way too heavy. The massager locks up after a few minutes of running. Once I put the mask on and shirt, it wont run at all. My question is, "what do you use to make the body"?

Here is the base and massager:









Here is the PVC Pipe (which I know is way too heavy):









I used a wooden "disc" to keep the pole from sliding too far down and locking it up.









Here is the body again with shoulders The bungies attach to the shoulders to keep it from spinning wildly.









What do I need to do to make this lighter and work properly. I have read ALL of the posts from here and halloweenforum but there are no true descriptions of the body itself. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## CartoonMark (Aug 19, 2007)

Smaller diameter pvc, or maybe a chicken wire frame attached to the wooden dowel. You could try to shorten the body.Use coat hangers as the frame and cover with a couple of pool noodles. These are ideas that popped up in my head.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It looks like a leverage problem. There doesn't seem to be a lot of weight, but the head is too far from the fulcrum. If you pick up a light weight it is easy to pick up. If you put the same weight on a long stick, it requires more energy to move and seems much heavier. SpookySam's prop is much closer to the ground. It looks like he has just the head on one motor and the arm on another.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Ok, here is the look I am going for..*

I want to have him almost "waist" out of the ground. If I use smaller diameter PVC will I lose movement? How are others getting the height?

This link is what I would like to do.

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=51406&highlight=shiatsu

Thanks for the suggestions!!

Melty


----------



## CartoonMark (Aug 19, 2007)

After intense scrutiny of the video clip, it looks like the left arm flails by itself and the right arm is connected to the second motor with an angled pvc "t" and dowel to help move the whole body.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I dont think so..*

The motor spins each of the "massagers" in different directions (one clockwise the other counter) so if they are "attached" to the body with PVC, they clash like "lightsabers". So I believe only one side of the shiatsu is used. The 1 1/4 PVC is way too heavy, but has the diameter for the dowel inside to move freely inside it, maybe I dont need to worry about that so much, I dont know.

I am going to try some smaller diameter PVC and shorten it up a bit to see if that helps as HolloweenZombie stated. This seems like such a simple prop but it is really kicking my butt..

I also need to know how others have fastened the dowel to the massager itself. I have hose clamps holding it but it creates a big "angle" which makes the body swing too "unrealistic" Please keep the ideas coming and if you have made one of these before or know of a tutorial somewhere I would greatly appreciate it!!

Thanks!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

If you want a taller zombie, build a torso base under the motor and keep the motor shoulder level.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, I took a look at the original prop and read all the posts about it. I don't think the problem is the weight of the body. The original prop used similar materials plus corpsed chicken wire and a shirt. 

I have no experience with this motor but I have a couple guesses as to what the problem may be. First, maybe the body is attached at too great of an angle. The original prop is close to perpendicular to the ground at it's highest point. Keeping the body more upright will take some stress off the motor. Can you use all PVC and no wood? I don't think the thread about the original post mentioned wood. That would lighten the load a lot. 

Last guess, could the bungees you are using to keep the prop from spinning be pulling too hard and binding the motor? I would test this theory first, remove the bungees and drill and screw the PVC to the wood dowel. That will keep it from spinning. If that doesn't work, try reducing the angle of the prop. If that doesn't work, it's gotta be too heavy, get rid of the wood.

Moving props are never simple :>) Good luck and let me know if any of these suggestions makes a difference.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

You shouldn't be "fastening" anything to your massager's post. Use a smaller diameter piece of PVC and let it slip loosely over the post. There will be a lot of play there....that is what you want. The smaller diameter PVC will also let the body of your prop bend instead of binding the motor.

Get rid of the bungee cords. They will end up fighting your massager's motor. I use plumber's tape to anchor the PVC to the massager. This will hold the PVC down so that it won't slip off of the post and also limit the rotation of the PVC. Additionally, it will keep your prop's torso more upright so that you are not putting so much leverage on your motor. I tried different levels of slack and different anchor points before I was happy. Look at my "how-to" in the Prop How To thread.

I would also shorten up your PVC. You shouldn't need to make it as short as mine, though. If you still want the height you have, elevate the massager off of the ground.

Good luck.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Ok let me repeat this to you...*

First off remove the dowel, hose clamps and duct tape and put a smaller diameter piece of PVC on this part here:








Dont secure it in anyway. I will also shorten it up a bit to take some stress off the motor.

Remove the bungies and use plumbers tape. Fasten to the massager AND the PVC... Do I fasten them here? Ill play with the length and slack to get the right movement. Do I also use this same idea with the PVC? neck, shoulders (tee) body to massager? Like the photo?









The height thing is a no brainer...for some reason I lose my brain when I try to create this stuff. Ill put a block underneath it to raise it up.

Lastly, what size PVC did you use? I have been using 1 1/4, is 3/4 still too big? 
I am really sorry for all the questions as I know it can be a pain in the arse...This one is just kicking the crap outta me and I know it shouldnt.. I promise I will return the help if I can!

Melty


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Melty,
Use the tape at the base not on the shoulders. I think 1 1/4" PVC is probably too big. He said the body can bend which probably means 1" or even 3/4"


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> Remove the bungies and use plumbers tape. Fasten to the massager AND the PVC... Do I fasten them here? Ill play with the length and slack to get the right movement. Do I also use this same idea with the PVC? neck, shoulders (tee) body to massager? Like the photo?


No, you're placing you anchors too high on the torso. I wouldn't place my tethers any higher than about 6-8". Attach your tethers to the main post in your torso, not all the way up at the shoulders. Take a look at the image in my how-to PDF:

http://www.woofiles.com/dl-68862-9g9PghPP-zombiehowto.pdf

3/4" PVC should probably be OK. I used 1/2". You will probably want a 3/4" bell opening going over the massager's post if you use 1/2", though.

Don't give up! You're doing a great job.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Can I say it...*

"I love you man"...lol I tride to get your PDF but it says page not available after I click the download link. Can you check the link or that it is still there? If its not huge and you want to hold my hand even more...you can email to [email protected] .

I am going to get the plumbers tape and smaller PVC today so I will update once I get it together, will probably be this evening.
Thanks again all!!!!

Melty


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> "I love you man"...lol I tride to get your PDF but it says page not available after I click the download link. Can you check the link or that it is still there? If its not huge and you want to hold my hand even more...you can email to [email protected] .
> 
> I am going to get the plumbers tape and smaller PVC today so I will update once I get it together, will probably be this evening.
> Thanks again all!!!!
> ...


I sent it...not sure why the site is down.

Make sure you get plastic plumber's tape. The metal will fatigue and break.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Better late then never.....
I know its been a year, but I finally sat down and spent some time scanning pictures. Thanks again for your help. This prop is the center piece of my graveyard. Its been a hit for the last two years!


----------

